# Sad Sack Songs



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2013)

I probably listen to more slow/sad music than happy stuff, so was wondering what you guys listen to when you're feeling down or existential. I'd like to add to my collection of sad music so that's why I'd love if you wanted to share. These are big ones for me right now:

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RozuwUlX7MI 
(This one is addressing the loss of those we care about, saying we shouldn't mourn because they are in a better place now when compared to the shit and stress of living.)

Modest Mouse - Life Like Weeds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsQa8ZlsQc0
(Here, MM are talking about the regrets of causing others grief and not being honest with intentions.)

Majical Cloudz - Childhood's End: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05gZ4lYi-Ho
(This is one of those 'I need someone, anyone' kind of songs, though it's hopeful because of how open the singer seems)


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 12, 2013)

I listen to upbeat songs when I'm down so I don't depress myself more.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 12, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I listen to upbeat songs when I'm down so I don't depress myself more.



Different strokes for different folks, but thread derailment since I am interested in the sad songs people listen to, not hearing reasons why some don't listen to sad songs


----------



## Bambi (Jun 12, 2013)

Smashing Pumpkins - 1979
One of my favorites, nostalgic and sad for me at the same time.
Billy Joel - River of Dreams
Another one.
OST Gladitor - Now We Are Free
Same. Wish I could sing like this.
[video=youtube;12L_HekmkMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12L_HekmkMU[/video]
Dalida, spliced with the Mushroom Kingdom, produced this one so long ago. Pretty intense for me.
Enya - Anywhere Is
Yep.


----------



## Saga (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;izQsgE0L450]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQsgE0L450[/video]

Not sure if sad or beautiful.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> Not sure if sad or beautiful.


Beautiful, but glad you shared anyway. ^^

I'd almost quote the Rite of Spring, but I'm not sure I cry to that. Really energetic and powerful, but not le' sad.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;W0Fbokel4mA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Fbokel4mA[/video]

One of my favourites. 

I also have to post Blue in Green by Miles Davis. It's depressing in its own, different way.
I love sad songs, yet lack a decent collection. 

Adagio for Strings was amazing by the way.


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 13, 2013)

China Gate by Chris Whitley (cover)

The Walk by Pink Floyd

To Find A Friend by Tom Petty

....

Others slipping my mind.


Depressing is not good, but these are all beautiful.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 13, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I probably listen to more slow/sad music than happy stuff, so was wondering what you guys listen to when you're feeling down or existential.


So glad to meet someone else like this! My friends be like "They're just too depressing." and I'm like "Shut your mouth it's beautiful."

Incoming Mellow Feels



Bjork - Unravel 
The Smiths - Back to The Old House 
Animal Collective - Daffy Duck 
CocoRosie - Grey Oceans (I've listened to this every day since I first heard it. So good T_T). 
Wild Beasts - Invisible 
Grouper - Invisible 
Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely (Good lord this song).


----------



## Bambi (Jun 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Grouper - Invisible
> Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely (Good lord this song).


Those two are sweet. Invisible is like, downy soft with it's lyrics. Pretty serene, and blissfully depressing. Me rikey!
[video=youtube;CdqoNKCCt7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/video]
This one makes me sad. Just reminds me of our youth and how we leave it behind -- oh so fucks with me.

Than family guy came along and spit the nails into that coffin.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 13, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So glad to meet someone else like this! My friends be like "They're just too depressing." and I'm like "Shut your mouth it's beautiful."
> 
> Incoming Mellow Feels
> 
> ...



Dude... this used to be MY SONG! I still feel like I'm slowly unraveling...


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 13, 2013)

_"And if you're the one to stop this roller coaster
Don't think that I'm an evil thing, just that I was curious
And if you're the gun who puts me out of your way
Don't think that I'm an evil thing, just that I was curious"_

[video=youtube;0tPb_J-gSFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tPb_J-gSFg[/video]

Music to kill yourself to.



Falaffel said:


> I listen to upbeat songs when I'm down so I don't depress myself more.



Sometimes it's nice to know that other people are feeling the same thing you're feeling.

But mostly it's just mental masturbation.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 13, 2013)

Saga said:


> [video=youtube;izQsgE0L450]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izQsgE0L450[/video]
> 
> Not sure if sad or beautiful.


Both. It brings me to tears every time. As a classical musician, I'd be honoured to evoke the same emotion in someone else some day.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jun 13, 2013)

Stevie Wonder - Heaven Help Us All     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gOLnLz9KjY
Enchantment - Gloria     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70VYZ-_Z2PY
Sam Cooke - A Change is Gonna Come    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs


----------



## Fiendly (Jun 15, 2013)

this album, particularly the opening track, kills me

Animal Joy by Shearwater
http://youtu.be/jLVNOnFFvXo

also can't go wrong with Pinetop Seven, The Mountain Goats, or The Twilight Sad, and Elliott Smith is my all-time favorite musician, although i only consider a handful of his songs actually depressing despite his reputation. the quintessential Elliott Smith bummer in my book is King's Crossing: http://youtu.be/XWDD3qElKQE


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 15, 2013)

When I'm sad for some reason I have been known to put this song on repeat for hours



[video=youtube;_wp4O7v5320]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jun 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;pXNxBOYdirw]http://youtu.be/pXNxBOYdirw[/video]
pfffft, who needs lyrics anyways

another beautysad

edit: this isnt a song but its sad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4DE8sKnodo


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

The cantina part during "Heroes and Villains" by the Beach Boys. The harmonies just strike me in the feels.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;iRpKgt6SpMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRpKgt6SpMg[/video]

My life in a nutshell.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;d8RLTZPId5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8RLTZPId5g[/video]

Been grooving on this for a whiiiile.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 4, 2013)

Song of Healing in Majora's Mask- no words, just beautiful instrumental music about how short life is and how we should make the most of each day. With mortality hanging over us like a crazed moon about to collide with the world, how will we spend our final days?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDX4ZwUeOok

On that related note, the "Astral Observatory" song is a happy one, although tinged with the knowing of that mortality. The bearded man in rabbinical garb is telling the world "Yes, little Deku scrub, you are a weakling. But I have compassion for you and I want you to see this beautiful building, and look at the stars through this scope before we all die."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j9UKt4pmDA


----------



## Demensa (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;GGIs3fOTc7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGIs3fOTc7s[/video]

Let the sadness slowly seep into your bones...

It has the best effect when you listen to the full album.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 8, 2013)

This is what I listen to when things have gone to shit. I listen to it a lot.

[video=youtube;b8lAzfI90DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8lAzfI90DE[/video]

Sing it with me, boys n' girls!


----------



## Azure (Jul 8, 2013)

tears and shit


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 8, 2013)

Great choice Demensa. BH used to hit me really hard when I was younger, but then when I realized pretty much all of his songs follow the same "cool riff a" "cool riff b" formula I kind of fell out of love, but this brings me back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;-PBRO2WU6as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PBRO2WU6as[/video]

If this isn't the perfect credits song for a sci-fi film with a sad ending I don't know what is.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 9, 2013)

CedricSweetwater said:


> Great choice Demensa. BH used to hit me really hard when I was younger, but then when I realized pretty much all of his songs follow the same "cool riff a" "cool riff b" formula I kind of fell out of love, but this brings me back.



I've experienced the 'falling out of love stage recently'.
His newer stuff tends to be excessively repetitive and follows the "similar riff A" "similar riff B" formula to the dot.
The trick is to sift through all of his duller albums and find the diamonds in the rough, so to speak. 
It's interesting to note how his song structure is one of the signature aspects of his music. It can be boring and repetitive, but at the same time it's different to many other types of music.

This is another sad favourite by Buckethead:
[video=youtube;BwXlzy9k7jI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwXlzy9k7jI[/video]


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel ya', Buckethead can definitely write a good tune when he puts his mind to it. The saminess I'm feeling is inherent with any artists who's "too" prolific.

[video=youtube;UFc6bxL1vJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFc6bxL1vJo[/video]
I just love the lyrics to this track off Eureka. The rest of it is thematically sadder, but these lyrics remind me so much of myself.
"Just my luck to get hit by a car, while carrying a cake."
"The last thing that I think is did I pay my rent?"


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;C6CJQ_hnm24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6CJQ_hnm24[/video]

I forgot how fucking sad this song was.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 15, 2013)

More /mu/core incoming. I'm so sorry.

[video=youtube;5WvWkUhszeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WvWkUhszeE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;L_G4eq9Fudc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_G4eq9Fudc[/video]

We were studying WW1 in highschool one time, and the teacher put this on. If I hadn't been in public I might have gotten all weepy.


----------



## Cuukie (Jul 17, 2013)

I guess I imagined some different types of songs, but some of these are really good.
what I had more in mind-
Small Hands by Keaton Henson. start crying
How to Save a Life - The Fray
Moonless starry night - FF:Crystal Chronicles by Kumi Tanioka. Just a personal favorite that gets to me every time I hear it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;O_qN8JpbdAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_qN8JpbdAo[/video]

Kind of odd to begin a stoner rock album with a song like this.

And holy shit, I just realized this is /mu/core too.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 19, 2013)

The vocals on this song are very intriguing.
*The Reckoning Of The Masses (Revenge Is A Dish Best Served Cold)* *by Ken Kennerson* 

At around 3:50 it really gets me...

(Bandcamp link because it's not on Youtube.)


----------



## aerodafox (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't really listen to much music when I'm in sad mode. I usually just want to go to sleep. 

BUT I do have a lot of songs that I would in theory listen to while depressed. Here are a few I guess:
1. Thrice - "Wood & Wire"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7c5daG-xIo
Sad song throughout most of it, but hopeful at the end. It's also pretty chill which is nice.
2. I Fight Dragons - "Just Decide"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIdXcKHwxUk
According to TV Tropes, it's about committing suicide in the least committed way. *FREAKIN' SIGH SAD   *
3. Celldweller - "Stay With Me (Unlikely)"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkEKRZpeO2I
Because it's nu metal and nu metal is always depressing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;s7YnlKQdt0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7YnlKQdt0c[/video]

Suicide.


----------



## TheScarecrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Anything by Sentenced or Poisonblack would be a good listen. They have some sad music. Just my two cents if anyone wants to give them a listen. 
This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFyyBvnaElA is one of my favorites.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yqo5_don-henley-the-end-of-the-innocence_music

Honestly the only sad song I can think of, I wouldn't say it compares to the others in the thread.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;96G1tGdncMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96G1tGdncMI[/video]

It's the screaming. I don't know. It just sounds fucking heartbreaking.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a playlists for all of my moods so I know just what to listen to when i'm feeling blue. There's nothing worse than listening to a genre of music that you're really not in the mood for or listening to 'happy' music when you're feeling down. Sometimes i'm just happy feeling sad, if that makes any sense, and that's when these tracks to the rescue.

Unkle - Rabbit in Your Headlights
Bonobo - The Keeper
Flume - Insane
Portishead - Roads
Placebo - Meds (or any Placebo for that matter)
[video=youtube;3XmuKtEh2so]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XmuKtEh2so[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;hJrxqPoUHx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJrxqPoUHx0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;bQwkbRVqqxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQwkbRVqqxU[/video]

You have no fucking idea how hard I bawl every time I hear that outro start. It literally turned my relatively straight face into a tear-soaked mess in a matter of seconds.

You'd have to be a stone-cold motherfucker to not shed a single tear during this album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;-PBRO2WU6as]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PBRO2WU6as[/video]

_Lay down, relax, and breathe deeply. The cryogenic protection pod is designed to put you into a deep sleep for the duration of your three-day return journey back to Earth.

As you begin to feel sleepy, think about the magnificent job that you've done, and how proud your family are of what you've accomplished.

Lunar Industries remains the #1 provider of clean energy worldwide due to the hard work of people like you.

Safe trip, "annyeong-hi kyeseyo" and goodbye._


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;anbrb2u9GYI]http://youtu.be/anbrb2u9GYI[/video]
Does it make you, happy?
Are you feeling, happy?
Are you fucking happy?
Now that I'm lost! left with nothing!?


It is really sad that some people can only be happy by making other people miserable, it is.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;vy0NySCmuFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy0NySCmuFU[/video]

So I am exploring new music genres and time periods, and I came across The Smiths. I am really liking their music so far, it fits my tastes very well and it's a nice change of pace.

This song in particular sticks out to me, not only because it is soft and calm, but because of what this song actually refers to. It is quite sad, for I can relate to it in more ways than one. It should be clear after a couple of times of repeating it.

-end rant-


----------

